# New Ranged Weapons



## Morrus

Please just consider this a fan creation, rather than an official web enhancement (I know it says that at the top - that's because it might become one, but I'm not a Pathfinder writer or the author of this AP, so I'd consider this to be general sub-par until it had been gone-over by an actual Pathfinder pro).   Plus it's definitely not balanced, and some of the numbers I just made up!

My main issue with this right now is the relationship between weapon types and weapon enhancements.  For example, is a cryo-pistol a weapon type, or just a laser pistol with the Cryo (Frost) ability attached?  Should such weapons therefore be in both lists, both as weapons and as enhancements?  

That disclaimer aside, please let me know what you think!


----------

